# Ribs on a Gas Grill



## nvestysly (Sep 16, 2015)

On one of my previous posts I mentioned that I use a gas grill when I smoke meats. I realize that's blasphemy to some but it suits my needs.

So today I'm attempting to smoke some ribs.

I was hoping to attach some pictures but I see the file size for jpeg images is 50kb. Is that true? Wow, that's small. I can understand the forum doesn't want everyone posting large pictures in the range of Mb... but 50kb?! What gives?


----------



## Its not burned (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm pretty new here myself, so I can't answer what gives, but try this:


Host your photo at a place like Photobucket, then insert the direct link with HTML code


Edited to add: I heard when you do it that way there is no use of bandwidth except for the link. The photo is still wherever you put it.


----------



## nvestysly (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm a simple guy and go with straightforward rub on almost all of the meats I smoke. Equal parts salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, and paprika - with 1/2 part cayenne pepper.

I've used this rub lots of time on chicken and pork butt. Today I'm trying an off the shelf item that is very similar to my homemade rub. My wife gave this to me - Bad Byron's Butt Rub


----------



## nvestysly (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion on uploading photos - I may try that another time. For now, I simply resized the pictures so I can attach them here.

I cut the rack of ribs in half for easier handling - once again, this may be blasphemy!

I put the hickory chips on the hot side and put the meat on the indirect heat side.

Lots of smoke, I hope the ribs taste good!


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 16, 2015)

Not blasphemy at all, cookin' is cookin' to me and I like seeing what and how everyone is cookin'. All looks good on your cook so far, I'll be anxious how they taste, that's the real important part. I'm thinking maybe after 5 posts you can post larger pictures, but I may be wrong on that


----------



## Max1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, it is 5 post, I have always hosted my pictures off photobucket, then just added the link into the post. This way is easier for me.

For forums you would want to use BBcode. The Line of code for an offsite host would look similar tot he following:



> place your direct link for the picture in here[/img[/quote]
> 
> I left out the close bracket so you could see it. It would look like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## nvestysly (Sep 17, 2015)

*Mmmmm... Gooood!!!*

Thanks for the additional suggestions about posting pictures and using links. I think I'm up to 5 posts now so maybe I'll be able to add larger file sizes.

This was only my second time cooking ribs. As I said, I usually smoke butts. The first time I smoked ribs was several years ago and I recall everything was okay so thought I'd try again.

The ribs were on the grill for nearly 4 hours total. The grill temperature was about 275F.  I used a thermometer placed in the thickest section of rib meat just to make sure the meat was at a reasonable temperature. I took the ribs off the grill when the thermometer reached 205F. That's the same temperature I use for butt.

So the result was excellent in my opinion. The "spousal unit" aka DW also thought the ribs were great. I didn't use any basting/sauce - just the dry rub mentioned above. The meat had a bit of texture/chew but it also fell right off the bone. Good smoky flavor and nice bark. I'll definitely do this again. The ribs are St. Louis cut.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have change my method for smoking ribs a few times, and I have found the simplest method is the best. I used to use the 3,2,1 method, along with all the spraying basting, and all that stuff. Now I just throw them on the smoker for around 5hrs at 225°, when they bend and almost double over, they are done. Simple as that. If I am using 2 cooking grates I only open the lid of my smoker once, at 2.5 hours to switch the racks around. Produce great ribs every time. The more you smoke the more you will come into your own.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 17, 2015)

nvestysly you got the most important approval that "spousal unit!" They do look great. Only tip I can offer is rather than go by temperature if you can slide a toothpick through the meat almost like a knife through butter they are done. I usually do a modified 3-2-1 method it is more like 2 hours at 225 - 275°, then and hour, hour and a half wrap in foil with some apple juice maybe brown sugar and butter and then one more hour out of the foil maybe at 350°*and when they start to feel good I'll baste them with sauce until done. Again if your wife liked them don't mess with what you did


----------



## nvestysly (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't make ribs very often but the baby back style were on sale today...

My simple rub applied an put them on indirect heat at around 225 - 250 F.  Now just waiting several hours (no peeking!) with much anticipation. 

My gas grill is kinda small so I cut the rack into two pieces.


----------



## Mijares (Dec 1, 2017)

Max said:


> I have change my method for smoking ribs a few times, and I have found the simplest method is the best. I used to use the 3,2,1 method, along with all the spraying basting, and all that stuff. Now I just throw them on the smoker for around 5hrs at 225°, when they bend and almost double over, they are done. Simple as that. If I am using 2 cooking grates I only open the lid of my smoker once, at 2.5 hours to switch the racks around. Produce great ribs every time. The more you smoke the more you will come into your own.



So simple and so effective. I'm using the same method. Great pics by the way, thanks for sharing.


----------

